# cat's cradle



## Estella

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cat's_cradle

Benim de küçükken oynadığım bir oyundu ama adını bilmiyorum / hatırlayamıyorum maalesef. Yardımcı olursanız sevinirim. Teşkkürler.


----------



## FlyingBird

Estella said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cat's_cradle
> 
> Benim de küçükken oynadığım bir oyundu ama adını bilmiyorum / hatırlayamıyorum maalesef. Yardımcı olursanız sevinirim. Teşkkürler.


may i ask why did you put 'oynadığım' instead of 'oynadım'?

Oynamak=to play
oyun=game

Also why oyundu instead of 'oyun*u*'?

anyone please answer it


----------



## Estella

I'm not good at explaining grammar but let's try: "It was a game (oyundu) which I used to play / played (oynadığım)" So "oyundu" because it's in the past (I don't know why you would think it should be "oyunu"), and "oynadığım" because it defines the game, in other words, "oynadım" means "I played" and "oynadığım" means (at least here) "which I played". Hope this helps!


----------



## OEDS-KZ

İplik (Kedi Beşiği) Oyunu denir bu oyuna.


----------



## OEDS-KZ

FlyingBird said:


> Also why oyundu instead of 'oyun*u*'?


Because *oyun + idi = oyundu*.
İdi = was


----------



## Black4blue

Ben de oynardım, ismini hatırlamıyorum ama kelebek diye bir tahmin yürütebilirim sanırım. Birden aklıma geldi.


----------

